# What is the most colorful Marcgravia sp?



## Cas S (Jun 13, 2020)

I've seen Marcgravia sintenisii, umbellata 'Red', 'Ecuador #9', and 'Ecuador #19', are all colorful, but I can only get one of them. So I wanted to know which one has the best reds cause Ive never seen them in person and pictures online can be misleading.


----------



## moricollins (Jun 13, 2020)

I love the look of my sintenisii , they're quite red. But I don't keep any of the other colorful marcgravia.
I have rectiflora and umbellata and sintenisii


----------



## Cas S (Jun 13, 2020)

moricollins said:


> I love the look of my sintenisii , they're quite red. But I don't keep any of the other colorful marcgravia.
> I have rectiflora and umbellata and sintenisii


what conditions do you keep them in?


----------



## moricollins (Jun 13, 2020)

Cas S said:


> what conditions do you keep them in?


I keep dart frogs, so the plants are in room temperature (67-73F), humid environments. Humidity between 65-85%

The other thing I love about sintenisii of that the leaves are bigger than most other marcgravia's


----------



## Cas S (Jun 13, 2020)

moricollins said:


> I keep dart frogs, so the plants are in room temperature (67-73F), humid environments. Humidity between 65-85%
> 
> The other thing I love about sintenisii of that the leaves are bigger than most other marcgravia's


dart frogs are awesome, do you give the sintenisii high light?


----------



## moricollins (Jun 13, 2020)

Cas S said:


> dart frogs are awesome, do you give the sintenisii high light?


 The sintenisii is in my plant growing tank which is 48Lx18Wx18H" and has two LED shop lights over the whole tank. Ive only had this marcgravia for a month or so


----------



## Cas S (Jun 13, 2020)

moricollins said:


> The sintenisii is in my plant growing tank which is 48Lx18Wx18H" and has two LED shop lights over the whole tank. Ive only had this marcgravia for a month or so


ok cool, thanks. im gonna be putting it in a 36x18x24 exo terra im making for my leachie, hopefully the plants fast growth and shingling growth will prevent it form being ripped up by the gecko lol. Ill keep some in my grow out bin too just because I really like Marcgravia.


----------



## moricollins (Jun 13, 2020)

Cas S said:


> ok cool, thanks. im gonna be putting it in a 36x18x24 exo terra im making for my leachie, hopefully the plants fast growth and shingling growth will prevent it form being ripped up by the gecko lol. Ill keep some in my grow out bin too just because I really like Marcgravia.


I would definitely keep some in the grow out bin. 

Have you kept any marcgravia's before?


----------



## Cas S (Jun 13, 2020)

moricollins said:


> I would definitely keep some in the grow out bin.
> 
> Have you kept any marcgravia's before?


yeah I had a rectiflora that was doing great and had overgrown its container, so I moved it too an empty exo terra so it could vine up the back, but the glass cover I had over the top broke and then it dried out and died.


----------



## moricollins (Jun 13, 2020)

Cas S said:


> yeah I had a rectiflora that was doing great and had overgrown its container, so I moved it too an empty exo terra so it could vine up the back, but the glass cover I had over the top broke and then it dried out and died.


:-(

That sucks. 
I'm a fan of marcgravia's  , I have another similar species which is solanum cf "evolvulifolium" they had a similar shingling pattern/habit


----------



## Cas S (Jun 13, 2020)

moricollins said:


> :-(
> 
> That sucks.
> I'm a fan of marcgravia's  , I have another similar species which is solanum cf "evolvulifolium" they had a similar shingling pattern/habit


yeah thats a cool species too


----------

